# snmp on redhat linux



## csross (Sep 2, 2004)

I have configured my snmpd.conf file on a redhat machine and started the daemon (without errors). When I try and do a snmpwalk, I get Timeout: No Response from localhost. I look at the log file and I have 
Connection from 127.0.0.1
Connection from 127.0.0.1
Connection from 127.0.0.1
Connection from 127.0.0.1
Connection from 127.0.0.1
Connection from 127.0.0.1

This happened whether I created a basic snmpd.conf using the utility or manually configuring the file. On another machine I was able to get system data but then it timed out. 

I want to be able to capture performance data for my Opennms server.

I've attached the conf file.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

I notice a lack of the config file. *wink*

I also would like to see how exactly are you running the snmpwalk command.

with those two things we should be able to get going on getting SNMP working for you.


----------

